# [DESTROMATH] [H] Just Horde sucht  BT 8/9



## Terence (18. Juli 2008)

*Just Horde want YOU !!!*


Im Moment suchen wir noch Verstärkung für BT bzw. Illidan. und vorallem brauchen wir eine Menge guter Heiler. 

[ul][li]---> 1-2 Healschamane
---> 1    Healpaladin
---> 1    Healpriest
---> 1    Hunter
---> 1    Hexenmeister
---> 1    Shadowpriest
---> 1    Eleschamane[/li][/ul]


Wir erwarten von euch Folgendes:

[ul][li]- Mindestalter von 18 Jahren  ( nur in Ausnahmefällen jünger)
- Engagement, Hilfs- und Farmbereitschaft
- gutes Equipt im Bereich von T5-T6
- TS und Forumaktivität
- Raiderfahrung in BT
- Freundlichkeit und Geduld
- Zuverlässigkeit und Konzentration
- TS und Mikro
- schnelle Lernfähigkeit, besonders für neue Taktiken insbesondere was Illidan betrifft
- sehr gute taktische Vorbereitung auf jeden Boss
- dass ihr eure Klasse kennt und wir euch nicht sagen müssen wie ihr skillen, sockeln und spielen solltet[/li][/ul]


Wir bieten euch:
[ul]
[li]- ein angenehmes Gildenklima
- BT-Raids
- ein faires DKP-System
- Spaß in der Gilde
- und allgemein sehr freundliche und lustige Gilde
- PVP-aktive Mitglieder[/li][/ul]

Ihr solltet euch auf keinen Fall bewerben falls ihr die oben genannten Ansprüche nicht einhalten könnt und folgende Punkte auf euch zutreffen:

[ul][li]- Ihr habt nicht an allen 3 Raidtagen Zeit
- Ihr habt eine geringe Frustrationsrate und werdet schnell aggressiv
- Ihr seid nicht in der Lage schnell zu reagieren, euren Charakter zu bewegen[/li][/ul]

Wenn es geht solltet ihr uns Links von euren ehemaligen WWS-Loggs oder Screenshots geben.
Und ihr solltet in eurer Bewerbung schreiben warum ihr zu uns wollt und was ihr erwartet.


Raidfortschritt: 

*BT 8/9*


Unsere Raidzeiten mit meistens 3 Raidtagen sind:

[ul][li]_Dienstag  : 18:00-23:00
Donnerstag: 18:00-23:00
(Samstag:     17:00-22:00 nur ab und zu, meistens MH)
Sonntag:        17:00-22:00 _[/li][/ul]


Also wenn wir euer Interesse geweckt haben bewerbt euch bei uns auf unserer Homepage: 

*www.justhorde.de*

Es dürfen sich natürlich auch Leute bewerben die wir gerade nicht dringend suchen.

Wenn ihr ein paar Fragen habt könnt ihr folgende Leute auch anschreiben: 
_Lichtmaschin, Choiz, Shotmaschin, Capio, Heidywitzka_


Haut rein, Terence


----------

